# L'iPad mini forcerait-il la liaison Wifi/OTA?



## BlueVelvet (7 Novembre 2012)

Voilà... Heureux (oui!!!  même sans Retina!) d'un iPad mini, je constate un truc pas grave mais intriguant...

Suis un peu maniaque, je ne synchronise mes iDevices que depuis un (Mac, en loccurrence) via iTunes. Tous les nouveaux ajouts d'apps, les mises à jour, passent via iTunes.

Au début, avec l'iPad mini, pas de prob. Puis dès que je l'ai éteint complètement, puis rallumé, il téléchargeait tout seul mes derniers téléchargements d'apps sur l'iApps Store...

Dans les réglages, «synchronisation WiFi iTunes», hé bien, dit ce qu'il veut dire... Que par Wifi.

Comment brider le iDevice pour ne passer que par iTunes via câble?

Question entre iPad mini et iOS6 j'imagine, et peut-être stupide, mais si qqn a un avis...


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Tu a peut être un autre device sur lequel tu a installé une appli et il la télécharge sur ton mini via le cloud ?


----------



## Larme (12 Novembre 2012)

_Réglages/iTunes Store et AppStore/Téléchargement automatiques
_Cocher/Décocher selon tes envies...


----------

